# help for a newbie please



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi im new to golf and this is my first post anyway just looking for some tips you guys 

well just got into this, been practicing swings and chipping in my garden, went the club today used the putting green and did some training, i was a good putter for a first timer. Beat my friend once or twice, we made a bet and i lost  and after that went to the practice green and smashed some balls, i was rubbish but for first time . I kept on topping the ball and it just went rubbish and went a couple of metres but ****ty. Well later doing some chipping again in my garden with a mate. Got better at chipping and developed my technique. 



is this normal for a newbie to be doing this and topping it, this is my first time golfing

regards

aaron


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

Yah, that normal. Until you learn where the bottom of your arc is when you swing hitting fat(huge divot) and thin ( topping) will be the order of the day. Practice 3/4 and 1/2 swing hitting the ball with a crisp tempo to get this feel.

patience and practice.

good luck


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Its ALL TO NORMAL. Zaphod is giving you good advice. Start off with 1/2 and 3/4 strength swings until you get the feel and control of your shots. Think of a golf swing as a circle, it starts at the right shoulder, goes down to the middle of your stance, then back up to your left shoulder. The perfect hit on the ball is when you make contact at the exact lowest point in that circle (or the middle of your stance). Putting the ball too far forward in your stance will cause you to hit the ball on the upward part of the swing (topping the ball). Its okay to put the ball a bit forward with your driver and woods, but with irons you want the ball in the center of your stance. Hope this helps

Del


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

You can also try hitting balls off of a 2X4. This will help you to developa crisp shot. Just put some thick tape on the sole of your irons, and they won't get messed up.


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks for the advice guys keep it coming! 

I'm getting better at chipping with 3/4 swing and hitting the ball in the center (no topping)

also got some lessons with my local pro too

thanks for the help!


----------

